# Looking for good paintng referances to the Sherman Tank



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

Getting ready to build my 1st tank model in about 21 years and I was looking for some good references painting and building references in building the 1:35 Taymia Sherman tank (early production). Does anyone have some?
Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Hamy you have mail.


----------

